# There should be a UK TV Talk Forum.



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

How about a UK TV Talk forum?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

This request appears to be based on this post from Mike Lang in the TV Show Talk forum:



> OK, the "Do not start the thread before the Eastern time zone airing" rule will stay for the TV Talk forum. Discussion of shows that have aired in the UK but not in the US can be discussed in the UK Chit Chat area. Go ahead and create new episode threads here after each one airs in the US. Closing this one...
> Thanks


Link: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5306395&&#post5306395


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

There should be one TV Talk forum that's operated for the benefit of everyone. We don't need to keep segregating the forum based on national borders.

Though I guess there's some merit in the argument that Americans are just too stupid to comprehend that some shows might air in other countries before they air in the US. And in order to protect their dignity, we need to segregate discussions of shows so that Americans can blissfully ignore the whole possibility. Though I still have more faith in the average person -- even the average American -- than moderator(s) sometimes seem to have.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

From the way the rules are going to be enforced under the new "decree", people from the UK wont be "penalized" for watching US TV Shows before they are aired over there and posting their thoughts in the US TV Talk forum. The US folks who are watching shows from the UK that haven't aired here yet are being "penalized." 

What if someone in the US posts something about a UK show that may not air in the US? 

If the rules are going to be enforced in this manner, a seprate UK TV Talk forum is the best solution.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Pralix said:


> From the way the rules are going to be enforced under the new "decree", people from the UK wont be "penalized" for watching US TV Shows before they are aired over there and posting their thoughts in the US TV Talk forum. The US folks who are watching shows from the UK that haven't aired here yet are being "penalized."
> 
> What if someone in the US posts something about a UK show that may not air in the US?
> 
> If the rules are going to be enforced in this manner, a seprate UK TV Talk forum is the best solution.


If you read the rules, they're talking about the "official show thread." Any UK airing before a US airing of a show that gets a thread just won't be the "official show thread" but can still be created and still contain discussion.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

dswallow said:


> If you read the rules, they're talking about the "official show thread." Any UK airing before a US airing of a show that gets a thread just won't be the "official show thread" but can still be created and still contain discussion.


No, official episode thread means the only thread for that episode. Early threads, even for US shows, are locked/removed. We'll be keeping an eye on the area and keep the UK TV Talk area in mind.
Thanks


----------

